
Silicon Valley's Peter Pan Syndrome vs. The Aging of Aquarius - walterclifford
http://fortune.com/2016/07/10/silicon-valley-google-age-bias-discrimination/
======
11thEarlOfMar
The numbers that I would find interesting, and which may very well be out
there, is startup failure rate by average founder age.

It's an easy discussion to fall victim to selection bias.

